# How many gallons is my 48x13x21 tank?



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

I just bought my new tank and was wondering how many gallons is its capacity? It's a 48 x 12 1/2 x 21. Bought it at a store and forgot to ask them.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

That's a 55 gallon tank.
If you do the volume calculation it won't come out to exactly that much but 54.545 gallons doesn't sound as good.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok cool, my first 55 gallon!..lol..thanks!


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

A gallon is 231 cubic inches.

If you want to know the actual volume of your aquarium, measure the inside depth, width, and heighth (you can also measure the outside and subtract the glass thickness, but that's usually more work...), mhultiply them all together, then divide by 231, and that will give you your actual volume.

Doing stuff like putting things in your tank like rocks, driftwood, substrate, and even plants and fish, will lead to inaccuracies...


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

http://www.thekrib.com/TankHardware/size-chart.html


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

To easily calculate volume:

http://reef.diesyst.com/volcalc/volcalc.html


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely 55... Bought a tank yesterday with the same exact dimensions.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Blackheart said:


> Definitely 55... Bought a tank yesterday with the same exact dimensions.


What brand is it?

Bump: Cool, thanks again everyone. I should be able to do simple calculations ....I'm taking Calculus..lol!!


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine was Aqueon brand.


----------

